# Statesman nib swap question...



## The Penguin (Jul 18, 2012)

Last night I finished up a Statesman FP for an old friend - I'll post pics pics in SOYP tonight after I photo it...

It's his first fountain pen - so has no preference on nib size, brand or point style.

I was going to go ahead and swap out the Dayacom nib for a #6 Bock medium that I have. I think from checking the forum that swap is fine. My question is - do I need to swap the feed also...or use the stock feed?


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 18, 2012)

As far as I am aware you just have to swap the nib. I doubt the feed would fit.

Roy's site also suggests that the above is true. [here]

AK


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 18, 2012)

Swap the nib only.  The feed will not fit  Just pinch the nib and feed between your thumb and forefinger and gently pull until it slides out.  Swap out the nibs and make sure that the feed is properly placed on the feed.  Not too high up that you can see it from the front side and not so low that you see a lot of metal on the back side.  Once you are done you need to make sure the tines are in alignment.  You will need some sort of magnification to check this.  Drop me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## The Penguin (Jul 18, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 18, 2012)

Here's a link to a video I made showing how to swap out a nib on a kit pen.
CLASSIC NIB - videos



Andrew_K99 said:


> As far as I am aware you just have to swap the nib. I doubt the feed would fit.
> 
> Roy's site also suggests that the above is true. [here]
> 
> AK


----------



## The Penguin (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks for the video link Roy - that was perfect!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 18, 2012)

Your welcome, at one time I was told it would be added to the library but it's been a while back and Tom hasn't up till now


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 19, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Your welcome, at one time I was told it would be added to the library but it's been a while back and Tom hasn't up till now



I enjoyed this video. Thank you Roy.


----------

